# Sage VPS vs. Sage DS2



## riverboy

What are the major differences between these two rods besides price? Here are some quotes from there web site.



> DS2 rods are specifically designed to make casting easier for beginning fly anglers. The moderate taper is an updated version of our legendary Reserve Power action, giving the beginner plenty of performance as their confidence grows.





> The VPS Series rods are perfect for anglers who do most of their fishing with one type of rod, but have the desire to dabble in other arenas such as trophy smallmouth or summer steelhead. The medium-fast action VPS offers improved line speed, better control and incredible performance at an affordable price.


Anyone have expirence with these rods? I am not a beginner at fly fishing but I have been told the DS2 6wt 9' is a excellant rod for streamer fishing. What are the pro's and con's of both rods?


----------



## HATCHBOMB

I like a fast action rod, especially for streamers. DS2's are moderate or medium action, so they're a little too slow for my casting stroke. The VPS series are made the same as the old RPL series, which was an awesome rod in my opinion. Faster action, the VPS is "Sage's best value" in a fly rod. A sweet rod, but it doesn't have the eccentricities of the nickel/silver fittings and exotic wood reel seat. I would recommend the VPS over the DS2, especially if you are an experienced caster. 
Best bet is to try the 2 rods side-by-side. Find a shop that has them both, and you can compare them yourself. Good luck...

HATCHBOMB


----------



## mickdrosco

It was funny to read Hatchbomb's preference for the VPS for streamers. I have an RPL and a DS2, and I like the DS2 for streamers because of its slower action. Perhaps I'm just an anomaly, or perhaps the biggest question is which one strikes your fancy at the moment  I typically don't throw heavy streamers, so that may be a factor.


----------



## Foxy Carp

I was told a little story about the VPS rods a short while back while visiting a local fly shop. The owner of the shop explained to me that the VPS blank WAS one of Sage's finnest and that, that very blank got them "on the map." He also explained that rod costed(if that is a word  ) roughly 500-600 dollars. Now the price is around 350 dollars and it is the same blank, which is the most important part in my mind. The only reason it is cheaper is because the components such as the grip, guides and reel seat are less expensive. So I would say that it is a pretty good deal if you'e got the funds.

Hope this helps!


----------



## WEEZER

You know my opinion...Screw Sage!!! they aren't worth the money. 
My mousin' stick is a vps...you can cast it whenever you want. but it is in 8wt.

the vps replaced the RPL series, which was very popular. actually a lot of the guys with custom steelhead rods have that blank.

I'm telling you, go cast the Diamondback cause I seriously doubt you'll notice any difference besides appearance and price tag.


----------



## JWF

Hey Weezer, what kind of Diamondback do you have? I want to get a 5 wt trout rod at some point, and I am kind of looking for suggestions. I have seen their All-American series at Cabelas, and they go for about $160.00. Is this rod a good deal? Do you know a Diamondback dealer around Metro Detroit? Thanks.


----------



## WEEZER

I don't know any shops near Detroit. 
I favor the VRS series and they retail around 220.00.


----------



## riverboy

After doing some research I have learned that the All-American series is a moderate fast action rod. While the VSR is a fast action rod. For around $220 I think thats a pretty good deal for fast action rod. Considering a Sage XP is around $500. Diamond Back also has a life time warranty and are built in the USA. As for dealers you can call a toll free number or email here is a link to there web site. 

http://www.diamondbackflyrods.com/ 

here's another question for streamer fishing. I have been reading Kelly Galloup's book on Streamers for Trophy Trout. He perfers to use a moderate fast action rod for fishing streamers. What do you guys think and why a moderate fast action vs a fast action rod for streamers.


----------



## mickdrosco

My preference for the moderate action is because of the feel as the streamer enters the loop at the end of the back cast. I guess I have just learned to control it better with a little larger back loop than the fast action produces with the arm motion I use.


----------



## WEEZER

I like the fast action. you'll be able to cast that heavy line a lot better with it.


----------

